
Coronavirus Survivors 'Permanently Disqualified' from Joining U.S. Military - ericdanielski
https://www.newsweek.com/coronavirus-survivors-permanently-disqualified-joining-us-military-1502445
======
aurizon
Makes no sense, your immunes, either by vaccine or prior infection fought off
by the immune systems are the best to have., Those with active infections are
the ones to be rejected. I think the article needs to be reworded to clarify
and the tests for virus presence = infectious need to be separated from tests
for neutralizing antigens = immune?

~~~
serf
>Makes no sense, your immunes, either by vaccine or prior infection fought off
by the immune systems are the best to have.

there is a lot of literature that suggests permanent physical damaged related
to covid-19.[0] Maybe that reasoning is related.

[0]:[https://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/health/conditions-and-
diseas...](https://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/health/conditions-and-
diseases/coronavirus/what-coronavirus-does-to-the-lungs)

~~~
aurizon
Yes, An disease related enduring disability would be grounds to keep that
person out of the services, one legged, deaf, etc., SARS-2 or otherwise.

